# More Cool Creations From Will Malloff . . .



## Kevin (Jan 14, 2014)

Will has sent me a few photos and asked me to share with everyone. I surely so admire his ingenuity, resourcefulness, and fabrication skills. But more than that even, his determination. He was recently bed-ridden for two years battling a serious illness that would have killed most of us, but he gritted his way through that and is designing and building things like this to help others in a similar condition of limited mobility. Here's his description:

_Mach ll BUSH BUGGY 
*Exercise * Transportation * Aeration
Built mostly with 30 year milled western yew_





 




 



 

I'm totally stoked to be getting the opportunity to become acquainted with this man. If I am not mistaken he is making these available for sale to the public so if you know someone who might benefit I could ask him to be sure, but he did mention he is selling them I just don't know the details yet.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## rbhandcrafted (Jan 15, 2014)

Posi drive, I like it. 

Kevin, is this Will Malloff the famous chainsaw log miller?


----------



## Kevin (Jan 15, 2014)

Yes it's him. I have more pics to post he sent more last night.


----------



## rbhandcrafted (Jan 15, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Yes it's him. I have more pics to post he sent more last night.


 
WOW, that is so cool..i have goosebumps right now!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 15, 2014)

Yeah it's pretty cool for those of us who realize what his accomplishments are. Would you believe he has invented 2 more chain saw mills recently? He says the one in his book is too complex with too many parts for 3rd world countries so he designed 2 different ones that people in poor counties can scarf together. He called me last night and we had another good talk. He's a hoot I love talking with him. I called him the other day but I never thought I would get a phone call from Will Malloff. If I got a call from Obama or Bush either one I swear I'd tell them both to go eff off I don't have time for them, but Will has my ear anytime.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Jan 15, 2014)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Jan 15, 2014)



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Blueglass (Jan 15, 2014)

Wow very cool.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rbhandcrafted (Jan 16, 2014)

rbhandcrafted said:


> WOW, that is so cool..i have goosebumps right now!



That was great. A real nice treat for today! I've googled Alert Bay.and its quite remote. Even for me and I'm in B.C. My grandfather used to live very near there (Port Macneil) my father as well, as a child. 
If I could sell these couple Waterfall Bubinga slabs I have, or others, I would love to buy Mr Malloff's collection. I wonder if he needs a compact tractor? :P


----------



## Kevin (Jan 16, 2014)

Are those bubinga slabs for sale?


----------



## rbhandcrafted (Jan 16, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Are those bubinga slabs for sale?


 

Going by West Pen hardwoods prices... YES YES...emphatically..YES
heck, i'll even give 10% off the good guy I am.. :P

Seriously though.. I would love to buy Mr Malloff's Walnut collection. I would like to keep 1 slab..just because i'l never be able to get another one.
I would be looking at around $5,000 US for the 8/4 slab. (it is surfaced 2 sides) live spalted edge both edges,all the way.
And about $6,000 for the 15ft er.

At this point Kevin, that is what I would like to get. 

1 slab is 5/4 x 40-52" wide & 15 ft long
second is 8/4 x 46-48 ish by 7' long

trouble is Kevin, I'm in Canada.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 16, 2014)

Man if I had the coin I surely would snatch it up. Please don't sell it until I can save enough for it . . . .

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## rbhandcrafted (Jan 16, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Man if I had the coin I surely would snatch it up. Please don't sell it until I can save enough for it . . . .


 I don't really plan to Kevin..its wall art at the moment..keeping niiiice and dry for you :)

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## rbhandcrafted (Jan 19, 2014)

I wonder what those wide quartersawn planks are that Will used on his boat. Oak? (would be heavy wouldn't it) or cedar?


----------



## Kevin (Jan 19, 2014)

You ought to call him he loves to talk to like-minded woodaholics. Like us eh?


----------



## rbhandcrafted (Jan 19, 2014)

Kevin said:


> You ought to call him he loves to talk to like-minded woodaholics. Like us eh?



the thought has crossed my mind.. about 100 times, :) I just might.


----------



## Tim Carter (Jan 22, 2014)

His book, Chainsaw Lumbermaking, is great! I have read it several times and pick up something new each time. In fact, we had guests this weekend and we pulled out his book. Our friends were amazed to say the least!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

